

Ask PG: Karma Inflation - rw

I'm curious about the ratio (total karma given today / number of users), through time. Can we get some stats on that? I'd also like to know how many lurkers there are.
======
Anon84
You can download the database of user info here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=173045>

And the database of posts here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=172701>

YC/PG: Any chance of updated versions of these?

~~~
ScottWhigham
I was too lazy to do the searching :)

------
ScottWhigham
At some point there was a database of user info. Search for it and maybe
you'll find it?

------
babul
Why not just enjoy this place for what it is, karma aside.

------
rw
We need more user statistics!

